# AC rumors/freaky stuff



## Wish (Jun 18, 2013)

ya it's real

anyone hear about brutus?


----------



## Sholee (Jun 21, 2013)

that is soo coool!!!


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 25, 2013)

Because sharks weren't big enough...

If they release another AC, I'd like whales in it.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2013)

We have whale sharks.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> We have whale sharks.


But whale sharks are a kind of sharks! :v


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 2, 2013)

Which Animal Crossing is that? I played the GameCube version when I was little and never found it. Also, I heard you could find the whale rarely on the way to the island.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 4, 2013)

Dagger311 said:


> Which Animal Crossing is that? I played the GameCube version when I was little and never found it. Also, I heard you could find the whale rarely on the way to the island.



That's Population: Growing for the GameCube. 

I had a rush of nostalgia when I heard the music from the GameCube game and had to watch the video twice because I was so consumed by childhood memories. I saw the whale the second time around, though! ;D


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 4, 2013)

I've heard of Brutus but he was debunked.

I wonder if there was ever a test item for the whale, or if the whale was simply a forgotten test element itself.

I actually wish that they would make a real version of Brutus that only appeared if you did certain things and only stayed for a week. One that doesn't corrupt your game data, obviously. It'd be like a developer's corrupt prank. Then again, one small kid might get him and then his mother flip out if he says anything about it, making some issues for Nintendo. Then again, Nintendo has excellent lawyers.


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 4, 2013)

Wasn't there already a thread for this? Also, if they did include the whale as a fish (I know it's a mammal), how would you obtain it?

If you have any suggestions, no spear-guns. -_-


----------

